# JR Edicion Limitada Alt. Cohiba Double Corona Cigar Review - A Great Value!!



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I can not believe the quality of this stick for the price. A nice medium to full bodied smoke. A little peppery at the begining but that mellowed...

Read the full review here: JR Edicion Limitada Alt. Cohiba Double Corona Cigar Review - A Great Value!!


----------

